# A Reminder Worth Sharing



## formula1 (Oct 25, 2011)

My son and I read this last night:

1 Timothy 6
3 If anyone teaches a different doctrine and does not agree with the sound words of our Lord Jesus Christ and the teaching that accords with godliness, 4 he is puffed up with conceit and understands nothing. He has an unhealthy craving for controversy and for quarrels about words, which produce envy, dissension, slander, evil suspicions, 5 and constant friction among people who are depraved in mind and deprived of the truth, imagining that godliness is a means of gain. 6 Now there is great gain in godliness with contentment, 7 for we brought nothing into the world, and we cannot take anything out of the world.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 25, 2011)

Never hurts to be reminded not to get too big for our britches..... It's all because of Him and it all belongs to him....


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 25, 2011)

formula1 said:


> My son and I read this last night:
> 
> 1 Timothy 6
> 3 If anyone teaches a different doctrine and does not agree with the sound words of our Lord Jesus Christ and the teaching that accords with godliness,
> ...



Few people are satisfied with God's word alone these days.
And I think most people study "subjects" rather than read the Bible.  Few people read Paul's letter to the Roman church any more.  They do "scripture" searches, but don't see the importance of getting the concept of the entire piece.

Rather than using the scriptures to search for God, we use them to search for the answers to our microscopic questions.  Microscipic brains looking for microscopic answers that we'll probably misuse when we claim to have found those answers.

And all the time it was as simple as a child making mud pies in the backyard.
Read it, accept it, enjoy it's blessing.

Transformation.


----------



## thedeacon (Oct 31, 2011)

Sometimes we all fall in love with ourselves and the sound of our own voices.

We need to quite our own voices and be still long enough to listen to God and his word. We need to hunger and thirst after the rightousness of our God.

Study to show ourselves approved of God.

Take on the whole word of God and not just what sounds good.

I love the word of God, what a book from a great God.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 31, 2011)

Like a deer panteth for water I panteth for thee.

There is nothing that I have that I want to take with me. If'n y'all need anything please, come get it....i'd like to unload...hahahahaha. I'm ready to go.

Less of me Lord, and more of thee. The older I get and the closer I get, the more content I become with less of myself and my mountains of things.

I wanna take no baggage thru that eye of the needle. Only by grace and mercy will I be able to slide thru by the skin of my teeth.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re:*



mtnwoman said:


> Only by grace and mercy will I be able to slide thru by the skin of my teeth.



Amen. And His grace is sufficient!


----------



## thedeacon (Nov 1, 2011)

How True, or less.


----------

